# Hair, hair, everywhere lol



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok I'm sure u guys are use to this but oooooh mmmmmy how is my dog not bald after losing all this hair lol We just adopted a 1yr old and of course we knew they shed, we just didn't realize how much and that its all year round I guess  I need to get a dust buster asap lol You can tell she hasn't had a good deep coat brushing in god only knows how long. After a few days of constant brushing I think (*hope*) it will stay under control now  and I have a good friend who is a groomer phewwww We don't allow her on the couches but she does like hoping on beds. Hair control tips welcome!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I would invest in a good vacuum...i don't think a dust buster is gonna take on a golden lol

Get yourself a good brush and brush every day. It should substantially reduce the amount of hair in your house. 

Good luck


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a good vacuum but its a pain to constantly dig out, I was thinking a dust buster for the furniture. I have all hard wood floors so I just bought a static broom but its my dark colored couches and stuff where it REALLY shows lol Every time I sit to watch TV I brush brush brush that dog!!!  Wait till spring, oh my how the fur will flyyyyyyy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Frequent brushings DO really help tame the mess, and as Jay said a good vaccumm.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

My vacuum never makes it into the closet that it used to live in pre-Ruby. I just leave it sitting inside the doorway to the extra bedroom, locked and loaded! If I don't vacuum every other day or so, the hair takes on a life of it's own. 

Furniture is covered with blankets, and I usually switch them out and throw them in the wash every other day or so. If I'm wearing something I don't want covered in dog hair I just roll the blanket up and push it over. I have a ton of throws. When company comes in, I just run and grab the blankets off the furniture so they can sit without getting covered in dog hair.

We brush her often but can't begin to keep up with her shedding.

I don't think there is anything you can do other than fight the battle!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on guys, you are supposed to throw me a miracle solution here! LOL I've been searching Google for high powered upholstery hand held vacuums and reading all the reviews regarding their ability to suck up pet hair. Think I found a promising Bissell one worth trying. The static broom works very well on the floors but neither of the 2 different lint brushes I've bought can keep up with the hair on my couch. Blankets/covers are a good idea. Let the battle begin!!!!! Hehehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Furniture*

Mich

A tip-next time you buy furniture, consider leather furniture. The hair/fur doesn't stick to it. For awhile we kept polar fleece covers on the seats of the couch and love seat, just in case the dogs would catch it with their nails, but not anymore.
It is now 10 years old and finally Tucker has put some scratches in one seat cushion.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't even imagine the hair if I had cloth furniture, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING up for more suggestions.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Buy everything in Khaki color!! LOL! I also have found leather to be the best. I don't allow my dogs on the furniture, but they do sleep in my bed. I keep a sheet on top of my blankets, and wash it every other day....it help! I have had as many as 5 Goldens at once, currently down to 3! Lots of brushing!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL we were just looking are area rugs and I picked a nice khaki colored one, my husband picked a blacker gray square pattern one and I was like "omg nooooo", could u imagine!! LOL Ironically enough we sold a black leather sectional last summer in favor of a chocolate brown set *doh* Who knew!  I'm eyeing up the Bissell pet hair eraser hand held corded vac. It was a rubber end with little nubby fingers for getting hair out of furniture. I may give it a try. I'd prefer a strong little vac I can whip out and do constant 2sec sweeps with than pull out my big vac. Can we be pro active and just vaccum the dog? Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Dog Hair! I have no tips. Just close my eyes and pretend it doesn't exist. I like that vacuuming the dog idea. Come here Olliver!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



Mich said:


> LOL we were just looking are area rugs and I picked a nice khaki colored one, my husband picked a blacker gray square pattern one and I was like "omg nooooo", could u imagine!! LOL Ironically enough we sold a black leather sectional last summer in favor of a chocolate brown set *doh* Who knew!  I'm eyeing up the Bissell pet hair eraser hand held corded vac. It was a rubber end with little nubby fingers for getting hair out of furniture. I may give it a try. I'd prefer a strong little vac I can whip out and do constant 2sec sweeps with than pull out my big vac. Can we be pro active and just vaccum the dog? Lmao
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We bought a very light tan leather sofa and have very light carpeting in most of the house-doesn't show the dog fur as much!!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

We have a dyson and we love it! When Cookie was around, we would use it to vacuum our hardwood floors and carpet once a week. I also brushed her daily which helped greatly. She was also professionally groomed on a set schedule. 

After a while with a golden, I promise you that you won't even notice the tumbleweeds or strands of fur lying around. I use to often find Cookie's fur in my food and I would just take it out, exclaim "Cookie, it's your fur", show her and then go back to eating lol.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Cookie's Mom said:


> We have a dyson and we love it! When Cookie was around, we would use it to vacuum our hardwood floors and carpet once a week. I also brushed her daily which helped greatly. She was also professionally groomed on a set schedule.
> 
> After a while with a golden, I promise you that you won't even notice the tumbleweeds or strands of fur lying around. I use to often find Cookie's fur in my food and I would just take it out, exclaim "Cookie, it's your fur", show her and then go back to eating lol.


 
Lol. I have it on good authority dog hair is high in vitamins and minerals


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL I have 2 cats, both long haired and thought I had the hair thing beat. Wrong!  The tumbleweeds roll around as soon as a door opens and there's a draft. But with hardwood its not too bad, static mops work well but the furniture is dark and in the sunlight u can see golden stands on the floor. The Bissell Pet Eraser looks slightly promising.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The best solutions I've come up with are:
Brush every day if possible
Sweep the outside edges of each room's floor every day if possible--seems to be where the dust bunnies congregate 
And... I like to sweep the rug with a broom and then vacuum. Sweeping gets the surface hair off, and vacuuming gets the deep down hair and dust.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have wood or tile...I highly suggest a Swiffer Sweeper Vacuum. I promise it will be the best $40.00 you have ever spent.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Mich said:


> Can we be pro active and just vaccum the dog? Lmao
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats funny you say that. Lucy will be laying on the sofa sometimes and I will be vacuuming it. She is so stubborn that she won't get out of my way so I will occasionally vacuum her...she doesn't seem to mind it one bit. lol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

JayBen said:


> Thats funny you say that. Lucy will be laying on the sofa sometimes and I will be vacuuming it. She is so stubborn that she won't get out of my way so I will occasionally vacuum her...she doesn't seem to mind it one bit. lol


and at least one vacuum company sells a pet attachment for just that purpose!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know where I'd be without a dyson vacuum these past 10 years...


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

HAHAHAHAAA my vaccum has an upholstery brush and Maggie sat calmly when I playfully brushed her with it (just two passes) but then was unimpressed and walked away so I wasn't gonna push it LOL Swifter vac, genius! I have the Swiffer static broom but I think these fur tumble weeds require suction, not mere static. I'll grab one of those and think I'll try the Bissell Pet Eraser for quick couch cleaning  I have the perfect little spot for it right beside the couch where I can whip it out in a flash James Bond style for quick fur busting convenience then stash it away out of site! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

Mich

My hubby installed a central vacuum in our house MANY YEARS ago, because we have a Golden and a Samoyed!!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I LOVE my Murphy with all my heart... and I heard tell 'bout how much Golden's shed, but somehow I thought I could beat it... I've now succumbed that there will always be some hair everywhere. We had wood floors already, so that helps. We recently traded in our upholstered furniture for leather furniture that REALLY helped. Like Ruby13, we just keep the canister vac out! All in all... Still worth it!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I also can't keep up with the wet nose smudges on my front bay window lol She watches excitedly for squirrels, birds and people out walking their dogs. I have nose smudges across the entire 8' window lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

And the "no dog on the couch" was quickly abandoned when she hoped up for a Sat morning snuggle. What was I supposed to do? Kick of her off? I don't think so!!!!!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Mich said:


> I also can't keep up with the wet nose smudges on my front bay window lol She watches excitedly for squirrels, birds and people out walking their dogs. I have nose smudges across the entire 8' window lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL... We also have that problem with our living room windows... I read a quote somewhere on this forum that essentially read. "My windows aren't dirty, that's my dog's nose art!" I think of that every time I see smudges on the windows...


----------



## RippLuna (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripp gets his hair everywhere and Luna used to eat it when she was a puppy. It was really kind of gross


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RippLuna (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripp is live and let live but our bay window is covered in smudges because Luna is terrify ex of people with hats and cars. It's quite funny


I like Llamacorns and Unicows


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Windows*

We have lots of dogs nose art on our windows, including the 3 window patio door in our Family Room!

Love the pic of Maggie!


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*My Dyson could not handle it!*



DeNovo206 said:


> I don't know where I'd be without a dyson vacuum these past 10 years...


We bought a Dyson and it did a fantastic job vacuuming the hair bit dogs long hair kept winding around the side bolt of the vacuum head and brining up the head days on replaced two heads and then we gave up! I REALLY would like to wear clothes without hair and let my grandaughter play on the floor!! guess I need to brush him more!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok so in 2wks I've tried THREE vacuums. Two bissel ones and finally an eurika one which was the cheaper by half and surprisingly far more effective because the upholstery attachment has a spinning brush head. Its not great, but it helps a lot!!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I never thought I was neat freak but I swear i'm sweeping or vacuuming every second day right now. gotta be shedding his winter coat as this is not normal. Will need new vacuum soon as well. Yikes. very thankful I have hardwood floors and leather furniture.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

We have hardwood but just sold our leather sectional last summer in favor of cloth. Who knew??? I'm not a fan of leather but I'm regretting my cloth couch set lol I have to vacuum the couches every other day which is a lot of work and I sweep endlessly. The small bissell floor vac is always plugged in by the couch for constant little 30sec flybys  What will I do come spring with the hair and tracking mud??!!??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

When I switched my girls to grain free, I noticed it helped the shedding a bit. Still had to vacuum every other day or I'd find tumbleweeds. I've heard fish oil helps too. Never thought I'd say this, but since my two girls passed I kind of miss all that hair.


----------



## a-Dora-ble Golden (Feb 14, 2014)

Regular brushing helps a lot, and the older Dora gets she sheds less

We have one of these dysons








Truly the best dog accessory we have (j/k). It just hangs on the wall and is ready to use, and perfect for pet hair. We have a regular vacuum (too bulky) and a hand held (no power)
We also have one of these, which is great for trapping hair on a hardwood floor prior to vaccuming. Both are quick to use over the floor on a daily basis. ok not always daily lol but every second day. Good Luck


----------

